

I'm constantly thinking about my life. I'm really tired. what do i do? - cognitvesystem

I&#x27;ve plan to go to the US to do some businesses. I currently living in Indonesia I cant start a offline business here cause it demands high budget; very low internet penetration, paypal did not support in my country(or any online payment) and bitcoin is hard to withdraw. So now, i need a job(no tech job here) but i&#x27;ve no money to go to college. i&#x27;m really tired, thinking about this everyday. is it possible or do you know any website&#x2F;way that make me to get to the USA with self-taught web design,programming etc etc???
thanks!
======
irwingonzo
I'm sorry to see that you might be in quite a tough situation... I'm assuming
that you are proficient in software engineering. That being said, if I were to
place myself in your shoes, I would use that skill set as an independent
contractor. Pick up as many deals, local or over seas to earn and save money
that way. When you have established enough clean work with clients who will be
willing to provide a good referral thats when you can try to apply for some of
the bigger tech companies. I know a few people who have also taken this route
and it has worked for them! Best of luck!

